# Excellent product and Price



## bobasaurus

I have several Shapton stones and love them. I've been curious if the Japanese ones are equivalent to the English-labeled ones… I once read that their composition was different, but this was from a website selling the more expensive English-labeled stones, so who knows. I've been eyeing the 30000 Shapton pro stone for a long time, just not sure if I'm ready to spend $300-$500 for one. I like your idea of stroping after. Do you always use the flexcut yellow compound, or have you tried green chromium oxide or diamond paste? As you strop plane irons, does the edge stay flat for taking an even shaving? I have some paper wheels I use for knive sharpening that I could try.

I add "honerite gold" to my spray bottle to reduce the chances of rust, and also add a drop of dish soap to lubricate the cuts (this helps when flattening large metal areas, reducing the water lock that can occur).


----------



## DrDirt

bob -
haven't used the other compounds. The flexcut yellow came with the strop, and I have had a block of it for more than a year now. - - Don't know that it is best, but it works great, and I haven't used up half yet.

For the plan irons, I don't see reshaping from the strop. When I am using the stones, I apply pressure to the outside edges, to intentionally put a little camber on the blade.


----------



## Woodwrecker

That's a mighty good price for those stones.
When it's time to order more, I'll give them a try.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## siavosh

Thanks for the review. I just got the 8000 mellon form Stuart and am very happy with it. As long as you're patient, you can definitely get some good savings if you order from him.

I'm hoping to upgrade my Norton 1000/4000 to Shapton's in the next year.

Do you have a reference on stroping techniques for chisels and plane blades? I've never done it, and curious to try.


----------



## DrDirt

I went to the strop after reading an article on sharpening in FWW by Gary Rogowski, where they refer to him as the sharpening doctor. FWW#206

https://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/sharpening-doctor-introduction.aspx

go to the part on Honing the edge - - they go through stones and finish on the stropping.
--------
I had been using the hard felt wheel with compound and was OK with the results.

One of these guys were doing the same thing and using the sandpaper system, doing a final polish on a wheel. They said the strop was a better solution. I had a strop and teh flexcut compound for sharpening gouges, so I gave it a try.
It certainlyl is easier to get a consistent edge on a plane blade (where the blade is wider than the wheel). But I am not really convinced that for chisels that the strop is better than the wheel. but in the end it is all about how sharp you got the blade, and if it is shaving well.


----------



## siavosh

Thanks for the link!


----------

